
Still looking for another startup to share our Boston office with - knewjax

======
knewjax
We have some space in davis square, somerville. This is about as close to
cambridge as you can get for those of you not from boston. The office is steps
from the T in the nicest buulding in davis square. There is no lease and
nothing formal to sign. It's myself and a co-founder and we would like to try
and find two other founders to share it with and share some ideas if willing.

------
agnuku
How much to share the office space? Also, how much space will we have? We're
two guys working on a really useful finance app. Buxfer - watchout here we
come........

~~~
knewjax
There are also two of us there at the moment. You can see our space at
dreamvex.com. We are in another companies larger office and we pay $1000 for
the month. So we can all split that evenly meaning $250 a person / per month.
It is 24 hour access. And a realy really nice space. Best building and office
in the area by far. It's a good temporary solution for developing your product
because there is plenty of quite space and a conference room for use.

